# drawer glides/wheels



## tns1 (Jan 17, 2014)

I am restoring an old face frame bathroom cabinet. I have converted the top row drawers from a wood center slide to metal bearing center slides. These drawers now need support on each side to prevent rocking. Rather than use a plastic glide pad/tack on each side, I'd like to use wheels. Years ago I saw these drawer support wheels, but now I am not finding them. Who sells them?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If you have 3/8" to 7/16" between the bottom of the drawer side and the bottom of the drawer you might be able to just put an undermount drawer slide to retro fit the drawer from the monorail type slide to side mount. The slide would fit on the inside side of the drawer side under the bottom. Look for Go-EZ Slides at woodworkershardware.com


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Drawer rollers are still available. There are many different configurations. You could add whatever cleat you might need to space them properly.
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/21N0u1BkB7L._SY300_.jpg
.

























.


----------



## tns1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks for the responses. Just to be clear I have already mounted Accuride 1029 bearing slides directly on top of the existing wood slide rails. They fit nicely but lift up the drawer box about 1/16", so support is needed on each side to prevent rocking. 

I have also changed the drawer front from an overlay style to a flush style. I'd rather not put anything visible in the gap between the face frame and the drawer front, since it would look bad. The pictured guide rollers are made by prime-line and slide-co. Their rollers have tabs/cleats that would be visible in this gap.

Unless there are other roller styles available I will need to mount some slide blocks to the back of the face-frame with some dark colored wood or plastic. As long as they are set behind the 3/4" face frame, they should not be that visible. There has got to be something like this available.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

With the configuration you have I would be inclined to use two of the accuride slides per drawer. It would work more like the Go-EZ slides I recommended. Another option would be to put a wooden runner under the sides of the drawers made out of a hardwood and waxed.


----------



## tns1 (Jan 17, 2014)

I ended up buying the prime line rollers and mounting them on a separate 3/4" block fastened to the back of the face frame. This way they were adjustable up/down and hidden.


----------

